# Just Another Rubik's Cube Solver



## Johannes91 (Feb 2, 2009)

http://laire.dy.fi/jarcs/

It's a collection of partial solvers, at the moment there's Petrus S1, 2x2x3 block, Cross, and XCross. Some solvers that I plan to add: Roux S1, Roux S2 (using <U,R,M>), MU, Petrus S4, and maybe Kociemba's algorithm for the whole cube.

[edit 20090322]
I rewrote the solver, the new one is a bit more general. The list of solvers is now:
Petrus: S1, S1+2 (aka. 2x2x3 block), S2+3, S4.
ZZ: EOLine, 1x2x3 block after EO line.
Fridrich: Cross, XCross.
Roux: S1 (first 1x2x3), S2 (second 1x2x3), S4 (MU).
Full Cube: A pathetic implementation of Kociemba that works but is really slow, mostly because I didn't want to use big tables.
[/edit 20090322]

It understands most of Heise's simulator's default keys. You can also use Shift to rotate the whole cube and Alt for wide turns.

Edit: It seems like all versions of IE are failing. Too bad.


----------



## hr.mohr (Feb 3, 2009)

Man that's impressive. Nice work!


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 3, 2009)

That's great!

Btw, what is this: for($"[email protected]_=split??,"Jrsk an treP rehlohacteu,";$";$\="\r"){$\.=$.=chr
32+95*rand,$_-$"or$.ne$_[--$"%2?-$"-1:$"]&&$"++for++$|..$";print}<> ?


----------



## Stefan (Feb 3, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Just_another_Perl_hacker

You ought to run his. Preferably on an old or busy computer, or modify the code to slow it down.


----------



## Johannes91 (Feb 4, 2009)

hr.mohr, Roberty-Y: Thanks! I'm writing it mostly for myself and fun, but it's nice that someone else finds it useful, too.



StefanPochmann said:


> You ought to run his. Preferably on an old or busy computer, or modify the code to slow it down.


In case it's not obvious how to do that, there's also a really slow JavaScript-version.

Btw, who's at 128.12.98.61? Surprising how few people have checked root before.


----------



## Stefan (Feb 4, 2009)

nslookup says Stanford, so I guess Lucas?


----------



## Athefre (Feb 5, 2009)

Johannes91 said:


> I plan to add: Roux S1, Roux S2 (using <U,R,M>)




The important r/r'/r2 won't be included?



Johannes91 said:


> MU




Is this for Step 4? For it to be _very_ useful you should add an option for it to ignore center orientation and still be able to orient edges correctly.

Yes I'm saying this because of those two topics Gilles, Cubacca, and I were posting in


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 5, 2009)

Johannes91 said:


> Btw, who's at 128.12.98.61? Surprising how few people have checked root before.





StefanPochmann said:


> nslookup says Stanford, so I guess Lucas?


Indeed. Not sure why people wouldn't want to.
If you have a timelog, you might also be able to guess why I went there.


----------



## Johannes91 (Feb 5, 2009)

Athefre said:


> Johannes91 said:
> 
> 
> > Roux S2 (using <U,R,M>)
> ...


They would. I meant just that the solutions would never break the first 1x2x3 block.



Athefre said:


> Johannes91 said:
> 
> 
> > MU
> ...


I was thinking of doing it in one step because the number of cases is so small. But maybe 4a-4b-4c or some other 2-3 steps would me more useful? In any case, the solver requires some modifications to properly deal with moving centers, and that'll probably have to wait a few weeks.



Lucas Garron said:


> If you have a timelog, you might also be able to guess why I went there.


Yup.


----------



## Athefre (Feb 5, 2009)

Johannes91 said:


> I was thinking of doing it in one step because the number of cases is so small. But maybe 4a-4b-4c or some other 2-3 steps would me more useful? In any case, the solver requires some modifications to properly deal with moving centers, and that'll probably have to wait a few weeks.




It might not matter a whole lot if it has the feature (it would just be another nice feature for your page  ) because cubacca said he is working on a program just for finding short solutions to specific cases in LSE.


----------



## Cride5 (Jul 28, 2010)

BUMP

It looks like the server hosting the laire.dy.fi domain is down. The domain itself returns a DNS error. Until June this year the domain had been pointed at the IP 80.248.244.31, but requests to that IP are now timing out.

@Johannes, is the service now located elsewhere, or have you decided to discontinue it altogether? If you can get it up and running again that would be great!


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 28, 2010)

It moved!


----------



## Cride5 (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks

... but the new address also appears to be timing out. The domain is fine - resolves to 128.12.98.61, but it looks like the server is having issues. Guess I'll try it later...


----------



## Johannes91 (Jul 28, 2010)

Yeah, I moved it and was too lazy to set up a redirect from the old domains.

There was some power outage ~12h ago which is why the site was down today. In general it should be up fairly reliably.


----------



## Zarxrax (Jan 25, 2012)

Anyone know what happened to this? It's been down for a while. I found it really useful.


----------



## Johannes91 (Feb 1, 2012)

Zarxrax said:


> Anyone know what happened to this? It's been down for a while. I found it really useful.



[Sun Jan 22 17:08:03 2012][notice] SIGHUP received. Attempting to restart
[Sun Jan 22 17:08:02 2012][notice] seg fault or similar nasty error detected in the parent process

Dunno. Back up now.



Edit: I don't follow this forum much but I get email notifications for private messages, so they are better for reporting problems.


----------



## A Leman (Oct 23, 2013)

Johannes91 said:


> [Sun Jan 22 17:08:03 2012][notice] SIGHUP received. Attempting to restart
> [Sun Jan 22 17:08:02 2012][notice] seg fault or similar nasty error detected in the parent process
> 
> Dunno. Back up now.
> ...



It's down again(404 Not Found). I find it very helpful for improving blocks and the MU solver is great!

and I sent a private message as well.


----------



## Johannes91 (Oct 24, 2013)

Thank's, now it's back up (again!). Two servers have died while hosting this thing.


----------



## A Leman (Oct 25, 2013)

Johannes91 said:


> Thank's, now it's back up (again!). Two servers have died while hosting this thing.



Thank you very much!


----------



## TDM (Jul 29, 2014)

It's down again...


----------



## Johannes91 (Jul 30, 2014)

I've received a number of PMs about this so I'll just post here.

Yes, it's down. No, it's not getting back up soon; in early September perhaps. I've been hosting laire.fi from a laptop in my home but can't do that at the moment. Right now I don't have any time for setting up something else.

This is an excellent chance for someone to create a replacement. ^^

EDIT: Early September is here and the site is back up.


----------



## Dennis (Jan 8, 2015)

Solver is not working for me atm.

Interested in the Roux part for now, anyone know another optimal Roux online solver for practicing block building?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 8, 2015)

@Johannes91:
Mind if I steal your gui for a solver? I have a backend pretty much done, and still need a gui to plug into.
If so, send relevant files to [email protected] please!

Otherwise, I'll roll my own in the coming days.


----------



## Johannes91 (Jun 30, 2015)

StachuK1992 said:


> @Johannes91:
> Mind if I steal your gui for a solver? I have a backend pretty much done, and still need a gui to plug into.
> If so, send relevant files to [email protected] please!
> 
> Otherwise, I'll roll my own in the coming days.



That's funny, because I always thought the jarcs UI is awful and would have preferred someone to steal my backend. Two weeks in 2009 is all the time I could be bothered to spend on the UI.

Some features that a good UI for a step-solver would need:

1) Proper simulator, dunno what this is nowadays but something with Heise-like controls.
2) Visualization of whole solutions and not just single steps. Select petrus/roux/fridrich/zz/heise/etc. and get a complete solution, broken down by steps! Extra points for an FMC solver.
3) Training mode where you can for example solve 4-move 2x2x2 blocks, with a timer and averages/stats/etc.

With a better UI, jarcs could be so much more, but to my knowledge nobody has created one. I haven't cared in a long time.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jul 1, 2015)

Johannes91 said:


> That's funny, because I always thought the jarcs UI is awful and would have preferred someone to steal my backend. Two weeks in 2009 is all the time I could be bothered to spend on the UI.



Any chance you'd be willing to share/open-source your backend and frontend code?


----------



## Johannes91 (Jun 9, 2016)

This frigging thing still has users every day. Please, someone tell me there's a better solver I can redirect people to.

I'm not getting back to cubing again and would like to take this down. Does someone want to host this? It needs 3 GB of files to run and 200 MB of RAM in the worst case, for the 2x2x3 block aka Petrus S1+S2. It'll go down before August unless someone wants to take over. PM me.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 10, 2016)

I would like to take this over. PMing.


----------



## Isaac VM (Aug 26, 2016)

So, JARCS is returning?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 26, 2016)

Johannes and I had contact when he made the previous post.
However, we were speaking through SS PMs, and I can't find his email address anywhere.

If someone has a way to contact him outside of SS, please PM/email ([email protected]) me his contact info.

If he would still like to transfer, I would get this back up quickly.


----------



## Artic (Dec 2, 2016)

Any chance this will come back up? The site was an EXTREMELY helpful tool for learning. It will be a big loss if there is no replacement.


----------



## pinser (Dec 2, 2016)

Artic said:


> Any chance this will come back up? The site was an EXTREMELY helpful tool for learning. It will be a big loss if there is no replacement.


+1.
There are very few (no?) other resources with the same capabilities


----------



## mDiPalma (Dec 2, 2016)

JARCS was the best resource to the community, hands down... 

if it doesn't come back i have a user-side replacement with a fraction of the functionality that i've used personally for the past couple of years (only solves zz and early petrus steps). once finals are done, i'll polish the UI, add some features, and post it so you guys can use it until the one-and-only JARCS returns to us :/


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 8, 2021)

I don't understand coding but I took this from WebArchives from laire.fi/JARCS

Is it of any use?


Spoiler



<div id="all">

<div class="cube_display"><div class="sticker_buttons ui-corner-all ui-widget-content"><table><tbody><tr><td><img alt="polygon" src="img/polygon.cgi?color='%23ffffff'&amp;stroke='%23000000'&amp;strokeWidth=2.9629629629629632&amp;xs=0,26.666666666666668,26.666666666666668,0&amp;ys=0,0,26.666666666666668,26.666666666666668" class="polygon"></td><th><span>U<span></span></span></th></tr><tr><td><img alt="polygon" src="img/polygon.cgi?color='%23ffff00'&amp;stroke='%23000000'&amp;strokeWidth=2.9629629629629632&amp;xs=0,26.666666666666668,26.666666666666668,0&amp;ys=0,0,26.666666666666668,26.666666666666668" class="polygon"></td><th><span>D<span></span></span></th></tr><tr><td><img alt="polygon" src="img/polygon.cgi?color='%23008800'&amp;stroke='%23000000'&amp;strokeWidth=2.9629629629629632&amp;xs=0,26.666666666666668,26.666666666666668,0&amp;ys=0,0,26.666666666666668,26.666666666666668" class="polygon"></td><th><span>F<span></span></span></th></tr><tr><td><img alt="polygon" src="img/polygon.cgi?color='%230000ff'&amp;stroke='%23000000'&amp;strokeWidth=2.9629629629629632&amp;xs=0,26.666666666666668,26.666666666666668,0&amp;ys=0,0,26.666666666666668,26.666666666666668" class="polygon"></td><th><span>B<span></span></span></th></tr><tr><td><img alt="polygon" src="img/polygon.cgi?color='%23ff0000'&amp;stroke='%23000000'&amp;strokeWidth=2.9629629629629632&amp;xs=0,26.666666666666668,26.666666666666668,0&amp;ys=0,0,26.666666666666668,26.666666666666668" class="polygon"></td><th><span>R<span></span></span></th></tr><tr><td><img alt="polygon" src="img/polygon.cgi?color='%23ff8800'&amp;stroke='%23000000'&amp;strokeWidth=2.9629629629629632&amp;xs=0,26.666666666666668,26.666666666666668,0&amp;ys=0,0,26.666666666666668,26.666666666666668" class="polygon"></td><th><span>L<span></span></span></th></tr><tr><td><img alt="polygon" src="img/polygon.cgi?color='%23555555'&amp;stroke='%23000000'&amp;strokeWidth=2.9629629629629632&amp;xs=0,26.666666666666668,26.666666666666668,0&amp;ys=0,0,26.666666666666668,26.666666666666668" class="polygon"></td><th><span>?<span></span></span></th></tr><tr><td><img alt="polygon" src="img/polygon.cgi?color='%23000000'&amp;stroke='%23000000'&amp;strokeWidth=2.9629629629629632&amp;xs=0,26.666666666666668,26.666666666666668,0&amp;ys=0,0,26.666666666666668,26.666666666666668" class="polygon"></td><th><span>cube<span></span></span></th></tr></tbody></table></div><div class="cube ui-corner-all ui-widget-content" style="width: 336px; height: 340px;"><img alt="polygon" src="img/polygon.cgi?color='%23000000'&amp;stroke='%23000000'&amp;strokeWidth=0&amp;xs=0,80.8080808080808,161.6161616161616,80.8080808080808&amp;ys=46.654567207242486,0,46.654567207242486,93.30913441448497" class="polygon" style="position: absolute; left: 87px; top: 238px;"><img alt="polygon" src="img/polygon.cgi?color='%23ffff00'&amp;stroke='%23ffff00'&amp;strokeWidth=0&amp;xs=0,19.614060606060605,39.22812121212121,19.614060606060605&amp;ys=11.324183170810725,0,11.324183170810725,22.64836634162145" class="polygon" style="position: absolute; left: 148px; top: 305px;"><img alt="polygon" src="img/polygon.cgi?color='%23ffff00'&amp;stroke='%23ffff00'&amp;strokeWidth=0&amp;xs=0,19.614060606060605,39.22812121212121,19.614060606060605&amp;ys=11.324183170810725,0,11.324183170810725,22.64836634162145" class="polygon" style="position: absolute; left: 121px; top: 289px;"><img alt="polygon" src="img/polygon.cgi?color='%23ffff00'&amp;stroke='%23ffff00'&amp;strokeWidth=0&amp;xs=0,19.614060606060605,39.22812121212121,19.614060606060605&amp;ys=11.324183170810725,0,11.324183170810725,22.64836634162145" class="polygon" style="position: absolute; left: 95px; top: 274px;"><img alt="polygon" src="img/polygon.cgi?color='%23ffff00'&amp;stroke='%23ffff00'&amp;strokeWidth=0&amp;xs=0,19.614060606060605,39.22812121212121,19.614060606060605&amp;ys=11.324183170810725,0,11.324183170810725,22.64836634162145" class="polygon" style="position: absolute; left: 175px; top: 289px;"><img alt="polygon" src="img/polygon.cgi?color='%23ffff00'&amp;stroke='%23ffff00'&amp;strokeWidth=0&amp;xs=0,19.614060606060605,39.22812121212121,19.614060606060605&amp;ys=11.324183170810725,0,11.324183170810725,22.64836634162145" class="polygon" style="position: absolute; left: 148px; top: 274px;"><img alt="polygon" src="img/polygon.cgi?color='%23ffff00'&amp;stroke='%23ffff00'&amp;strokeWidth=0&amp;xs=0,19.614060606060605,39.22812121212121,19.614060606060605&amp;ys=11.324183170810725,0,11.324183170810725,22.64836634162145" class="polygon" style="position: absolute; left: 121px; top: 258px;"><img alt="polygon" src="img/polygon.cgi?color='%23ffff00'&amp;stroke='%23ffff00'&amp;strokeWidth=0&amp;xs=0,19.614060606060605,39.22812121212121,19.614060606060605&amp;ys=11.324183170810725,0,11.324183170810725,22.64836634162145" class="polygon" style="position: absolute; left: 202px; top: 274px;"><img alt="polygon" src="img/polygon.cgi?color='%23ffff00'&amp;stroke='%23ffff00'&amp;strokeWidth=0&amp;xs=0,19.614060606060605,39.22812121212121,19.614060606060605&amp;ys=11.324183170810725,0,11.324183170810725,22.64836634162145" class="polygon" style="position: absolute; left: 175px; top: 258px;"><img alt="polygon" src="img/polygon.cgi?color='%23ffff00'&amp;stroke='%23ffff00'&amp;strokeWidth=0&amp;xs=0,19.614060606060605,39.22812121212121,19.614060606060605&amp;ys=11.324183170810725,0,11.324183170810725,22.64836634162145" class="polygon" style="position: absolute; left: 148px; top: 243px;"><img alt="polygon" src="img/polygon.cgi?color='%23000000'&amp;stroke='%23000000'&amp;strokeWidth=0&amp;xs=0,80.8080808080808,80.8080808080808,0&amp;ys=0,46.654567207242486,139.96370162172747,93.30913441448497" class="polygon" style="position: absolute; left: 247px; top: 8px;"><img alt="polygon" src="img/polygon.cgi?color='%230000ff'&amp;stroke='%230000ff'&amp;strokeWidth=0&amp;xs=0,19.614060606060605,19.614060606060605,0&amp;ys=0,11.324183170810725,33.972549512432174,22.64836634162145" class="polygon" style="position: absolute; left: 305px; top: 45px;"><img alt="polygon" src="img/polygon.cgi?color='%230000ff'&amp;stroke='%230000ff'&amp;strokeWidth=0&amp;xs=0,19.614060606060605,19.614060606060605,0&amp;ys=0,11.324183170810725,33.972549512432174,22.64836634162145" class="polygon" style="position: absolute; left: 278px; top: 30px;"><img alt="polygon" src="img/polygon.cgi?color='%230000ff'&amp;stroke='%230000ff'&amp;strokeWidth=0&amp;xs=0,19.614060606060605,19.614060606060605,0&amp;ys=0,11.324183170810725,33.972549512432174,22.64836634162145" class="polygon" style="position: absolute; left: 251px; top: 14px;"><img alt="polygon" src="img/polygon.cgi?color='%230000ff'&amp;stroke='%230000ff'&amp;strokeWidth=0&amp;xs=0,19.614060606060605,19.614060606060605,0&amp;ys=0,11.324183170810725,33.972549512432174,22.64836634162145" class="polygon" style="position: absolute; left: 305px; top: 77px;"><img alt="polygon" src="img/polygon.cgi?color='%230000ff'&amp;stroke='%230000ff'&amp;strokeWidth=0&amp;xs=0,19.614060606060605,19.614060606060605,0&amp;ys=0,11.324183170810725,33.972549512432174,22.64836634162145" class="polygon" style="position: absolute; left: 278px; top: 61px;"><img alt="polygon" src="img/polygon.cgi?color='%230000ff'&amp;stroke='%230000ff'&amp;strokeWidth=0&amp;xs=0,19.614060606060605,19.614060606060605,0&amp;ys=0,11.324183170810725,33.972549512432174,22.64836634162145" class="polygon" style="position: absolute; left: 251px; top: 45px;"><img alt="polygon" src="img/polygon.cgi?color='%230000ff'&amp;stroke='%230000ff'&amp;strokeWidth=0&amp;xs=0,19.614060606060605,19.614060606060605,0&amp;ys=0,11.324183170810725,33.972549512432174,22.64836634162145" class="polygon" style="position: absolute; left: 305px; top: 108px;"><img alt="polygon" src="img/polygon.cgi?color='%230000ff'&amp;stroke='%230000ff'&amp;strokeWidth=0&amp;xs=0,19.614060606060605,19.614060606060605,0&amp;ys=0,11.324183170810725,33.972549512432174,22.64836634162145" class="polygon" style="position: absolute; left: 278px; top: 92px;"><img alt="polygon" src="img/polygon.cgi?color='%230000ff'&amp;stroke='%230000ff'&amp;strokeWidth=0&amp;xs=0,19.614060606060605,19.614060606060605,0&amp;ys=0,11.324183170810725,33.972549512432174,22.64836634162145" class="polygon" style="position: absolute; left: 251px; top: 77px;"><img alt="polygon" src="img/polygon.cgi?color='%23000000'&amp;stroke='%23000000'&amp;strokeWidth=0&amp;xs=0,80.8080808080808,80.8080808080808,0&amp;ys=46.654567207242486,0,93.30913441448497,139.96370162172747" class="polygon" style="position: absolute; left: 8px; top: 8px;"><img alt="polygon" src="img/polygon.cgi?color='%23ff8800'&amp;stroke='%23ff8800'&amp;strokeWidth=0&amp;xs=0,19.614060606060605,19.614060606060605,0&amp;ys=11.324183170810725,0,22.64836634162145,33.972549512432174" class="polygon" style="position: absolute; left: 12px; top: 45px;"><img alt="polygon" src="img/polygon.cgi?color='%23ff8800'&amp;stroke='%23ff8800'&amp;strokeWidth=0&amp;xs=0,19.614060606060605,19.614060606060605,0&amp;ys=11.324183170810725,0,22.64836634162145,33.972549512432174" class="polygon" style="position: absolute; left: 39px; top: 30px;"><img alt="polygon" src="img/polygon.cgi?color='%23ff8800'&amp;stroke='%23ff8800'&amp;strokeWidth=0&amp;xs=0,19.614060606060605,19.614060606060605,0&amp;ys=11.324183170810725,0,22.64836634162145,33.972549512432174" class="polygon" style="position: absolute; left: 66px; top: 14px;"><img alt="polygon" src="img/polygon.cgi?color='%23ff8800'&amp;stroke='%23ff8800'&amp;strokeWidth=0&amp;xs=0,19.614060606060605,19.614060606060605,0&amp;ys=11.324183170810725,0,22.64836634162145,33.972549512432174" class="polygon" style="position: absolute; left: 12px; top: 77px;"><img alt="polygon" src="img/polygon.cgi?color='%23ff8800'&amp;stroke='%23ff8800'&amp;strokeWidth=0&amp;xs=0,19.614060606060605,19.614060606060605,0&amp;ys=11.324183170810725,0,22.64836634162145,33.972549512432174" class="polygon" style="position: absolute; left: 39px; top: 61px;"><img alt="polygon" src="img/polygon.cgi?color='%23ff8800'&amp;stroke='%23ff8800'&amp;strokeWidth=0&amp;xs=0,19.614060606060605,19.614060606060605,0&amp;ys=11.324183170810725,0,22.64836634162145,33.972549512432174" class="polygon" style="position: absolute; left: 66px; top: 45px;"><img alt="polygon" src="img/polygon.cgi?color='%23ff8800'&amp;stroke='%23ff8800'&amp;strokeWidth=0&amp;xs=0,19.614060606060605,19.614060606060605,0&amp;ys=11.324183170810725,0,22.64836634162145,33.972549512432174" class="polygon" style="position: absolute; left: 12px; top: 108px;"><img alt="polygon" src="img/polygon.cgi?color='%23ff8800'&amp;stroke='%23ff8800'&amp;strokeWidth=0&amp;xs=0,19.614060606060605,19.614060606060605,0&amp;ys=11.324183170810725,0,22.64836634162145,33.972549512432174" class="polygon" style="position: absolute; left: 39px; top: 92px;"><img alt="polygon" src="img/polygon.cgi?color='%23ff8800'&amp;stroke='%23ff8800'&amp;strokeWidth=0&amp;xs=0,19.614060606060605,19.614060606060605,0&amp;ys=11.324183170810725,0,22.64836634162145,33.972549512432174" class="polygon" style="position: absolute; left: 66px; top: 77px;"><img alt="polygon" src="img/polygon.cgi?color='%23000000'&amp;stroke='%23000000'&amp;strokeWidth=0&amp;xs=0,80.8080808080808,161.6161616161616,161.6161616161616,80.8080808080808,0&amp;ys=46.654567207242486,0,46.654567207242486,139.96370162172747,186.61826882896995,139.96370162172747" class="polygon" style="position: absolute; left: 87px; top: 54px;"><img alt="polygon" src="img/polygon.cgi?color='%23ffffff'&amp;stroke='%23ffffff'&amp;strokeWidth=0&amp;xs=0,19.614060606060605,39.22812121212121,19.614060606060605&amp;ys=11.324183170810725,0,11.324183170810725,22.64836634162145" class="polygon" style="position: absolute; left: 148px; top: 120px;"><img alt="polygon" src="img/polygon.cgi?color='%23ffffff'&amp;stroke='%23ffffff'&amp;strokeWidth=0&amp;xs=0,19.614060606060605,39.22812121212121,19.614060606060605&amp;ys=11.324183170810725,0,11.324183170810725,22.64836634162145" class="polygon" style="position: absolute; left: 121px; top: 105px;"><img alt="polygon" src="img/polygon.cgi?color='%23ffffff'&amp;stroke='%23ffffff'&amp;strokeWidth=0&amp;xs=0,19.614060606060605,39.22812121212121,19.614060606060605&amp;ys=11.324183170810725,0,11.324183170810725,22.64836634162145" class="polygon" style="position: absolute; left: 95px; top: 89px;"><img alt="polygon" src="img/polygon.cgi?color='%23ffffff'&amp;stroke='%23ffffff'&amp;strokeWidth=0&amp;xs=0,19.614060606060605,39.22812121212121,19.614060606060605&amp;ys=11.324183170810725,0,11.324183170810725,22.64836634162145" class="polygon" style="position: absolute; left: 175px; top: 105px;"><img alt="polygon" src="img/polygon.cgi?color='%23ffffff'&amp;stroke='%23ffffff'&amp;strokeWidth=0&amp;xs=0,19.614060606060605,39.22812121212121,19.614060606060605&amp;ys=11.324183170810725,0,11.324183170810725,22.64836634162145" class="polygon" style="position: absolute; left: 148px; top: 89px;"><img alt="polygon" src="img/polygon.cgi?color='%23ffffff'&amp;stroke='%23ffffff'&amp;strokeWidth=0&amp;xs=0,19.614060606060605,39.22812121212121,19.614060606060605&amp;ys=11.324183170810725,0,11.324183170810725,22.64836634162145" class="polygon" style="position: absolute; left: 121px; top: 74px;"><img alt="polygon" src="img/polygon.cgi?color='%23ffffff'&amp;stroke='%23ffffff'&amp;strokeWidth=0&amp;xs=0,19.614060606060605,39.22812121212121,19.614060606060605&amp;ys=11.324183170810725,0,11.324183170810725,22.64836634162145" class="polygon" style="position: absolute; left: 202px; top: 89px;"><img alt="polygon" src="img/polygon.cgi?color='%23ffffff'&amp;stroke='%23ffffff'&amp;strokeWidth=0&amp;xs=0,19.614060606060605,39.22812121212121,19.614060606060605&amp;ys=11.324183170810725,0,11.324183170810725,22.64836634162145" class="polygon" style="position: absolute; left: 175px; top: 74px;"><img alt="polygon" src="img/polygon.cgi?color='%23ffffff'&amp;stroke='%23ffffff'&amp;strokeWidth=0&amp;xs=0,19.614060606060605,39.22812121212121,19.614060606060605&amp;ys=11.324183170810725,0,11.324183170810725,22.64836634162145" class="polygon" style="position: absolute; left: 148px; top: 58px;"><img alt="polygon" src="img/polygon.cgi?color='%23008800'&amp;stroke='%23008800'&amp;strokeWidth=0&amp;xs=0,19.614060606060605,19.614060606060605,0&amp;ys=0,11.324183170810725,33.972549512432174,22.64836634162145" class="polygon" style="position: absolute; left: 145px; top: 138px;"><img alt="polygon" src="img/polygon.cgi?color='%23008800'&amp;stroke='%23008800'&amp;strokeWidth=0&amp;xs=0,19.614060606060605,19.614060606060605,0&amp;ys=0,11.324183170810725,33.972549512432174,22.64836634162145" class="polygon" style="position: absolute; left: 118px; top: 122px;"><img alt="polygon" src="img/polygon.cgi?color='%23008800'&amp;stroke='%23008800'&amp;strokeWidth=0&amp;xs=0,19.614060606060605,19.614060606060605,0&amp;ys=0,11.324183170810725,33.972549512432174,22.64836634162145" class="polygon" style="position: absolute; left: 91px; top: 107px;"><img alt="polygon" src="img/polygon.cgi?color='%23008800'&amp;stroke='%23008800'&amp;strokeWidth=0&amp;xs=0,19.614060606060605,19.614060606060605,0&amp;ys=0,11.324183170810725,33.972549512432174,22.64836634162145" class="polygon" style="position: absolute; left: 145px; top: 169px;"><img alt="polygon" src="img/polygon.cgi?color='%23008800'&amp;stroke='%23008800'&amp;strokeWidth=0&amp;xs=0,19.614060606060605,19.614060606060605,0&amp;ys=0,11.324183170810725,33.972549512432174,22.64836634162145" class="polygon" style="position: absolute; left: 118px; top: 153px;"><img alt="polygon" src="img/polygon.cgi?color='%23008800'&amp;stroke='%23008800'&amp;strokeWidth=0&amp;xs=0,19.614060606060605,19.614060606060605,0&amp;ys=0,11.324183170810725,33.972549512432174,22.64836634162145" class="polygon" style="position: absolute; left: 91px; top: 138px;"><img alt="polygon" src="img/polygon.cgi?color='%23008800'&amp;stroke='%23008800'&amp;strokeWidth=0&amp;xs=0,19.614060606060605,19.614060606060605,0&amp;ys=0,11.324183170810725,33.972549512432174,22.64836634162145" class="polygon" style="position: absolute; left: 145px; top: 200px;"><img alt="polygon" src="img/polygon.cgi?color='%23008800'&amp;stroke='%23008800'&amp;strokeWidth=0&amp;xs=0,19.614060606060605,19.614060606060605,0&amp;ys=0,11.324183170810725,33.972549512432174,22.64836634162145" class="polygon" style="position: absolute; left: 118px; top: 184px;"><img alt="polygon" src="img/polygon.cgi?color='%23008800'&amp;stroke='%23008800'&amp;strokeWidth=0&amp;xs=0,19.614060606060605,19.614060606060605,0&amp;ys=0,11.324183170810725,33.972549512432174,22.64836634162145" class="polygon" style="position: absolute; left: 91px; top: 169px;"><img alt="polygon" src="img/polygon.cgi?color='%23ff0000'&amp;stroke='%23ff0000'&amp;strokeWidth=0&amp;xs=0,19.614060606060605,19.614060606060605,0&amp;ys=11.324183170810725,0,22.64836634162145,33.972549512432174" class="polygon" style="position: absolute; left: 172px; top: 138px;"><img alt="polygon" src="img/polygon.cgi?color='%23ff0000'&amp;stroke='%23ff0000'&amp;strokeWidth=0&amp;xs=0,19.614060606060605,19.614060606060605,0&amp;ys=11.324183170810725,0,22.64836634162145,33.972549512432174" class="polygon" style="position: absolute; left: 199px; top: 122px;"><img alt="polygon" src="img/polygon.cgi?color='%23ff0000'&amp;stroke='%23ff0000'&amp;strokeWidth=0&amp;xs=0,19.614060606060605,19.614060606060605,0&amp;ys=11.324183170810725,0,22.64836634162145,33.972549512432174" class="polygon" style="position: absolute; left: 226px; top: 107px;"><img alt="polygon" src="img/polygon.cgi?color='%23ff0000'&amp;stroke='%23ff0000'&amp;strokeWidth=0&amp;xs=0,19.614060606060605,19.614060606060605,0&amp;ys=11.324183170810725,0,22.64836634162145,33.972549512432174" class="polygon" style="position: absolute; left: 172px; top: 169px;"><img alt="polygon" src="img/polygon.cgi?color='%23ff0000'&amp;stroke='%23ff0000'&amp;strokeWidth=0&amp;xs=0,19.614060606060605,19.614060606060605,0&amp;ys=11.324183170810725,0,22.64836634162145,33.972549512432174" class="polygon" style="position: absolute; left: 199px; top: 153px;"><img alt="polygon" src="img/polygon.cgi?color='%23ff0000'&amp;stroke='%23ff0000'&amp;strokeWidth=0&amp;xs=0,19.614060606060605,19.614060606060605,0&amp;ys=11.324183170810725,0,22.64836634162145,33.972549512432174" class="polygon" style="position: absolute; left: 226px; top: 138px;"><img alt="polygon" src="img/polygon.cgi?color='%23ff0000'&amp;stroke='%23ff0000'&amp;strokeWidth=0&amp;xs=0,19.614060606060605,19.614060606060605,0&amp;ys=11.324183170810725,0,22.64836634162145,33.972549512432174" class="polygon" style="position: absolute; left: 172px; top: 200px;"><img alt="polygon" src="img/polygon.cgi?color='%23ff0000'&amp;stroke='%23ff0000'&amp;strokeWidth=0&amp;xs=0,19.614060606060605,19.614060606060605,0&amp;ys=11.324183170810725,0,22.64836634162145,33.972549512432174" class="polygon" style="position: absolute; left: 199px; top: 184px;"><img alt="polygon" src="img/polygon.cgi?color='%23ff0000'&amp;stroke='%23ff0000'&amp;strokeWidth=0&amp;xs=0,19.614060606060605,19.614060606060605,0&amp;ys=11.324183170810725,0,22.64836634162145,33.972549512432174" class="polygon" style="position: absolute; left: 226px; top: 169px;"></div><div class="right_div"><div class="ui-corner-all ui-widget-content"><p><textarea id="move_input" rows="4" cols="40"></textarea></p><p><a href="#"><span>Apply moves</span></a></p></div><div class="box_div ui-corner-all ui-widget-content"><p><a href="#"><span>Blank</span></a></p><p><a href="#"><span>Solved</span></a></p><p><a href="#"><span>Scramble</span></a></p></div><div class="help_div ui-corner-all ui-widget-content"><a href="#"><span>Help!</span></a></div></div><div class="solver_container ui-tabs ui-widget ui-widget-content ui-corner-all"><ul class="solver_list ui-tabs-nav ui-helper-reset ui-helper-clearfix ui-widget-header ui-corner-all"><li class="ui-state-default ui-corner-top ui-tabs-selected ui-state-active"><a href="#Petrus_S1"><span>Petrus S1</span></a></li><li class="ui-state-default ui-corner-top"><a href="#Petrus_S1_2"><span>S1+2</span></a></li><li class="ui-state-default ui-corner-top"><a href="#Petrus_S2_3"><span>S2+3</span></a></li><li class="ui-state-default ui-corner-top"><a href="#Petrus_S4"><span>S4</span></a></li><li class="ui-state-default ui-corner-top"><a href="#EO_Line"><span>EO Line</span></a></li><li class="ui-state-default ui-corner-top"><a href="#ZZ_1x2x3"><span>ZZ 1x2x3</span></a></li><li class="ui-state-default ui-corner-top"><a href="#Cross"><span>Cross</span></a></li><li class="ui-state-default ui-corner-top"><a href="#XCross"><span>XCross</span></a></li><li class="ui-state-default ui-corner-top"><a href="#Roux_S1"><span>Roux S1</span></a></li><li class="ui-state-default ui-corner-top"><a href="#Roux_S2"><span>S2</span></a></li><li class="ui-state-default ui-corner-top"><a href="#Roux_S4"><span>S4</span></a></li><li class="ui-state-default ui-corner-top"><a href="#B2Bomber"><span>B2Bomber</span></a></li><li class="ui-state-default ui-corner-top"><a href="#1x2x2"><span>1x2x2</span></a></li><li class="ui-state-default ui-corner-top"><a href="#CFL"><span>CFL</span></a></li><li class="ui-state-default ui-corner-top"><a href="#CFL2"><span>CFL2</span></a></li><li class="ui-state-default ui-corner-top"><a href="#3x3x3"><span>3x3x3</span></a></li></ul><div class="solver_tab ui-tabs-panel ui-widget-content ui-corner-bottom" id="Petrus_S1"><div class="solver_left_div"><p><a href="#">What?</a></p><p><a href="#"><span>Solve</span></a></p><p><a href="#"><span>Go back</span></a></p></div><table class="solutions_table"><tbody><tr><th><span>UFR</span></th><th><span>URB</span></th><th><span>UBL</span></th><th><span>ULF</span></th></tr><tr><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td></tr><tr><th><span>DRF</span></th><th><span>DBR</span></th><th><span>DLB</span></th><th><span>DFL</span></th></tr><tr><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td></tr></tbody></table></div><div class="solver_tab ui-tabs-panel ui-widget-content ui-corner-bottom ui-tabs-hide" id="Petrus_S1_2"><div class="solver_left_div"><p><a href="#">What?</a></p><p><a href="#"><span>Solve</span></a></p><p><a href="#"><span>Go back</span></a></p></div><table class="solutions_table"><tbody><tr><th><span>UF</span></th><th><span>UR</span></th><th><span>UB</span></th><th><span>UL</span></th></tr><tr><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td></tr><tr><th><span>DF</span></th><th><span>DR</span></th><th><span>DB</span></th><th><span>DL</span></th></tr><tr><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td></tr><tr><th><span>FR</span></th><th><span>FL</span></th><th><span>BR</span></th><th><span>BL</span></th></tr><tr><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td></tr></tbody></table></div><div class="solver_tab ui-tabs-panel ui-widget-content ui-corner-bottom ui-tabs-hide" id="Petrus_S2_3"><div class="solver_left_div"><p><a href="#">What?</a></p><p><a href="#"><span>Solve</span></a></p><p><a href="#"><span>Go back</span></a></p></div><table class="solutions_table"><tbody><tr><th><span>UBL &lt;U,F,R&gt;</span></th><th><span>DBR &lt;U,F,R&gt;</span></th><th><span>DFL &lt;U,F,R&gt;</span></th></tr><tr><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td></tr></tbody></table></div><div class="solver_tab ui-tabs-panel ui-widget-content ui-corner-bottom ui-tabs-hide" id="Petrus_S4"><div class="solver_left_div"><p><a href="#">What?</a></p><p><a href="#"><span>Solve</span></a></p><p><a href="#"><span>Go back</span></a></p></div><table class="solutions_table"><tbody><tr><th><span>UL &lt;U,R&gt;</span></th><th><span>DR &lt;U,R&gt;</span></th></tr><tr><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td></tr></tbody></table></div><div class="solver_tab ui-tabs-panel ui-widget-content ui-corner-bottom ui-tabs-hide" id="EO_Line"><div class="solver_left_div"><p><a href="#">What?</a></p><p><a href="#"><span>Solve</span></a></p><p><a href="#"><span>Go back</span></a></p></div><table class="solutions_table"><tbody><tr><th><span>UF UB</span></th><th><span>DF DB</span></th><th><span>FU FD</span></th><th><span>BU BD</span></th></tr><tr><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td></tr><tr><th><span>UR UL</span></th><th><span>DR DL</span></th><th><span>RU RD</span></th><th><span>LU LD</span></th></tr><tr><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td></tr><tr><th><span>FR FL</span></th><th><span>BR BL</span></th><th><span>RF RB</span></th><th><span>LF LB</span></th></tr><tr><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td></tr></tbody></table></div><div class="solver_tab ui-tabs-panel ui-widget-content ui-corner-bottom ui-tabs-hide" id="ZZ_1x2x3"><div class="solver_left_div"><p><a href="#">What?</a></p><p><a href="#"><span>Solve</span></a></p><p><a href="#"><span>Go back</span></a></p></div><table class="solutions_table"><tbody><tr><th><span>LD &lt;U,R,L&gt;</span></th><th><span>RD &lt;U,R,L&gt;</span></th></tr><tr><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td></tr></tbody></table></div><div class="solver_tab ui-tabs-panel ui-widget-content ui-corner-bottom ui-tabs-hide" id="Cross"><div class="solver_left_div"><p><a href="#">What?</a></p><p><a href="#"><span>Solve</span></a></p><p><a href="#"><span>Go back</span></a></p></div><table class="solutions_table"><tbody><tr><th><span>U</span></th><th><span>D</span></th><th><span>F</span></th></tr><tr><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td></tr><tr><th><span>B</span></th><th><span>R</span></th><th><span>L</span></th></tr><tr><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td></tr></tbody></table></div><div class="solver_tab ui-tabs-panel ui-widget-content ui-corner-bottom ui-tabs-hide" id="XCross"><div class="solver_left_div"><p><a href="#">What?</a></p><p><a href="#"><span>Solve</span></a></p><p><a href="#"><span>Go back</span></a></p></div><table class="solutions_table"><tbody><tr><th><span>UFR</span></th><th><span>URB</span></th><th><span>UBL</span></th><th><span>ULF</span></th></tr><tr><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td></tr><tr><th><span>DRF</span></th><th><span>DBR</span></th><th><span>DLB</span></th><th><span>DFL</span></th></tr><tr><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td></tr><tr><th><span>FRU</span></th><th><span>FUL</span></th><th><span>FDR</span></th><th><span>FLD</span></th></tr><tr><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td></tr><tr><th><span>BUR</span></th><th><span>BLU</span></th><th><span>BRD</span></th><th><span>BDL</span></th></tr><tr><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td></tr><tr><th><span>RUF</span></th><th><span>RBU</span></th><th><span>RFD</span></th><th><span>RDB</span></th></tr><tr><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td></tr><tr><th><span>LFU</span></th><th><span>LUB</span></th><th><span>LDF</span></th><th><span>LBD</span></th></tr><tr><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td></tr></tbody></table></div><div class="solver_tab ui-tabs-panel ui-widget-content ui-corner-bottom ui-tabs-hide" id="Roux_S1"><div class="solver_left_div"><p><a href="#">What?</a></p><p><a href="#"><span>Solve</span></a></p><p><a href="#"><span>Go back</span></a></p></div><table class="solutions_table"><tbody><tr><th><span>UF</span></th><th><span>UR</span></th><th><span>UB</span></th><th><span>UL</span></th></tr><tr><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td></tr><tr><th><span>DF</span></th><th><span>DR</span></th><th><span>DB</span></th><th><span>DL</span></th></tr><tr><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td></tr><tr><th><span>FU</span></th><th><span>FR</span></th><th><span>FD</span></th><th><span>FL</span></th></tr><tr><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td></tr><tr><th><span>BU</span></th><th><span>BR</span></th><th><span>BD</span></th><th><span>BL</span></th></tr><tr><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td></tr><tr><th><span>RU</span></th><th><span>RF</span></th><th><span>RD</span></th><th><span>RB</span></th></tr><tr><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td></tr><tr><th><span>LU</span></th><th><span>LF</span></th><th><span>LD</span></th><th><span>LB</span></th></tr><tr><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td></tr></tbody></table></div><div class="solver_tab ui-tabs-panel ui-widget-content ui-corner-bottom ui-tabs-hide" id="Roux_S2"><div class="solver_left_div"><p><a href="#">What?</a></p><p><a href="#"><span>Solve</span></a></p><p><a href="#"><span>Go back</span></a></p></div><table class="solutions_table"><tbody><tr><th><span>&lt;U,R,Rw&gt; FTM</span></th><th><span>&lt;U,R,Rw&gt; STM</span></th></tr><tr><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td></tr></tbody></table></div><div class="solver_tab ui-tabs-panel ui-widget-content ui-corner-bottom ui-tabs-hide" id="Roux_S4"><div class="solver_left_div"><p><a href="#">What?</a></p><p><a href="#"><span>Solve</span></a></p><p><a href="#"><span>Go back</span></a></p></div><table class="solutions_table"><tbody><tr><th><span>&lt;U,M&gt; STM</span></th><th><span>Void &lt;U,M&gt; STM</span></th><th><span>EO &lt;U,M&gt; STM</span></th></tr><tr><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td></tr></tbody></table></div><div class="solver_tab ui-tabs-panel ui-widget-content ui-corner-bottom ui-tabs-hide" id="B2Bomber"><div class="solver_left_div"><p><a href="#">What?</a></p><p><a href="#"><span>Solve</span></a></p><p><a href="#"><span>Go back</span></a></p></div><table class="solutions_table"><tbody><tr><th><span>UFR</span></th><th><span>URB</span></th><th><span>UBL</span></th><th><span>ULF</span></th></tr><tr><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td></tr><tr><th><span>DFR</span></th><th><span>DRB</span></th><th><span>DBL</span></th><th><span>DLF</span></th></tr><tr><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td></tr><tr><th><span>FUR</span></th><th><span>FRD</span></th><th><span>FDL</span></th><th><span>FLU</span></th></tr><tr><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td></tr><tr><th><span>BUR</span></th><th><span>BRD</span></th><th><span>BDL</span></th><th><span>BLU</span></th></tr><tr><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td></tr><tr><th><span>RUF</span></th><th><span>RFD</span></th><th><span>RDB</span></th><th><span>RBU</span></th></tr><tr><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td></tr><tr><th><span>LUF</span></th><th><span>LFD</span></th><th><span>LDB</span></th><th><span>LBU</span></th></tr><tr><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td></tr></tbody></table></div><div class="solver_tab ui-tabs-panel ui-widget-content ui-corner-bottom ui-tabs-hide" id="1x2x2"><div class="solver_left_div"><p><a href="#">What?</a></p><p><a href="#"><span>Solve</span></a></p><p><a href="#"><span>Go back</span></a></p></div><table class="solutions_table"><tbody><tr><th><span>UFR</span></th><th><span>URB</span></th><th><span>UBL</span></th><th><span>ULF</span></th></tr><tr><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td></tr><tr><th><span>DFR</span></th><th><span>DRB</span></th><th><span>DBL</span></th><th><span>DLF</span></th></tr><tr><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td></tr><tr><th><span>FUR</span></th><th><span>FRD</span></th><th><span>FDL</span></th><th><span>FLU</span></th></tr><tr><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td></tr><tr><th><span>BUR</span></th><th><span>BRD</span></th><th><span>BDL</span></th><th><span>BLU</span></th></tr><tr><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td></tr><tr><th><span>RUF</span></th><th><span>RFD</span></th><th><span>RDB</span></th><th><span>RBU</span></th></tr><tr><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td></tr><tr><th><span>LUF</span></th><th><span>LFD</span></th><th><span>LDB</span></th><th><span>LBU</span></th></tr><tr><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td></tr></tbody></table></div><div class="solver_tab ui-tabs-panel ui-widget-content ui-corner-bottom ui-tabs-hide" id="CFL"><div class="solver_left_div"><p><a href="#">What?</a></p><p><a href="#"><span>Solve</span></a></p><p><a href="#"><span>Go back</span></a></p></div><table class="solutions_table"><tbody><tr><th><span>U</span></th><th><span>D</span></th><th><span>F</span></th></tr><tr><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td></tr><tr><th><span>B</span></th><th><span>R</span></th><th><span>L</span></th></tr><tr><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td></tr></tbody></table></div><div class="solver_tab ui-tabs-panel ui-widget-content ui-corner-bottom ui-tabs-hide" id="CFL2"><div class="solver_left_div"><p><a href="#">What?</a></p><p><a href="#"><span>Solve</span></a></p><p><a href="#"><span>Go back</span></a></p></div><table class="solutions_table"><tbody><tr><th><span>U</span></th><th><span>D</span></th><th><span>F</span></th></tr><tr><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td></tr><tr><th><span>B</span></th><th><span>R</span></th><th><span>L</span></th></tr><tr><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td></tr></tbody></table></div><div class="solver_tab ui-tabs-panel ui-widget-content ui-corner-bottom ui-tabs-hide" id="3x3x3"><div class="solver_left_div"><p><a href="#">What?</a></p><p><a href="#"><span>Solve</span></a></p><p><a href="#"><span>Go back</span></a></p></div><table class="solutions_table"><tbody><tr><th><span>Kociemba (UD)</span></th><th><span>Kociemba (FB)</span></th><th><span>Kociemba (RL)</span></th></tr><tr><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td><td><select><option>-</option></select></td></tr></tbody></table></div></div></div></div>


----------

